# Home Made TIG WELDER!



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

This guy is INSANE. Look at the WELD! It looks perfect!!!
http://www.turbomustangs.com/f...=8872


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Home Made TIG WELDER! (Agtronic)*

Follow-up thread with improvements : http://www.turbomustangs.com/f...=9099


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: Home Made TIG WELDER! (Agtronic)*

All that and he can't figure out how to build a transformer, what an idiot.


----------



## ubercrap (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Home Made TIG WELDER! (130_R)*

Neat!


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Home Made TIG WELDER! (130_R)*

hahaha. that is intresting way to do it. I have a MIG at home, not sure if I would ever find the need for a TIG at home when I have access to a few others.


----------



## GTi Punk (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Home Made TIG WELDER! (jamesb)*

pretty cool


----------



## plohip (Sep 12, 2001)

*Re: Home Made TIG WELDER! (GTi Punk)*

Does anyone have the link for the TIG welder that uses a microwave power supply?


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Home Made TIG WELDER! (Agtronic)*









Can we talk about this.. how is this juced from the altinator
why the battery?
and why the neg is connected to the torch?


_Modified by QuickA2 at 6:40 PM 11-6-2003_


----------



## stevelangford (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: Home Made TIG WELDER! (QuickA2)*

very cool
by the way, you can do that very cheap, or you can have this for 695.00
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...&rd=1


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: Home Made TIG WELDER! (stevelangford)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevelangford* »_very cool
by the way, you can do that very cheap, or you can have this for 695.00
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...&rd=1









wish I saw that earlier


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Home Made TIG WELDER! (Chapel)*

Very cool. Wish I had time to build one. I'm currently trying to buy a used one.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Home Made TIG WELDER! (A2brb)*

God I hate old threads.


----------



## stevelangford (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: Home Made TIG WELDER! (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_
wish I saw that earlier

I'm still selling some


----------



## PhOO (May 23, 2000)

*Re: Home Made TIG WELDER! (stevelangford)*

thats impressive he must be MacGuyvers cousin


----------



## blackbunny (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: Home Made TIG WELDER! (PhOO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhOO* »_thats impressive he must be MacGuyvers cousin









or he's one of the A team


----------



## Allen98 (10 mo ago)

I also want a homemade tig welder. These welders are very good in their efficiency and work.


----------

